# Any good guilds?



## Meselyn (Jan 31, 2004)

Well, since the rangers guild isn't taken any new posts, I just wanna know if there are any good guilds out there?


----------



## Scatha (Jan 31, 2004)

That varies to what you are looking for in a guild, Meselyn.

I myself run the Guild of Eruhini, which revolves around the good races of middle earth, the Elves, Mankind, Dwarves, Hobbits and Ents. We hold discussions around them and play a couple of games, including roleplay on the expansion board: http://www.middleearthrpg.com , where you can find the Guild of: Ost Tel'Eldalie (City of the Firstborn).

Why don't you drop in some time?


----------



## Hirila (Feb 1, 2004)

There are so many great guilds out there...
Why don't you take a look around until you find one that suits you?

I am a member of the Guild of Tolkienology since its beginning. 
We always try to arrange debates, intern and with other guilds. We have places fo poetry and places for education and discussion. And it's all about Tolkien's works. We want to learn more about them. In discussion and debate, in poetry and fact checking.
I welcome you to take a look at us.


----------



## Meselyn (Feb 7, 2004)

Well, I'm looking for a new guild to join since the guild of rangers has been "shut down" and isn't taking any new posts.


----------



## Turin (Feb 8, 2004)

Well if you're crazy enough you can join the GOO, only if you want.


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 26, 2004)

You could start your own guild.... or you could ask Aragon21 to try and get the mods to change the '86 to '88er's Inn to the '86 to '89er's Inn. THat place is awsome!!


----------



## Meselyn (Apr 6, 2004)

What is the point of the '86ers or whatever it is?


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 7, 2004)

It's kinda a teen room. Away from grownups, away from responsability, and as close to fun as possable!!  Sometimes we play a game that one person posts a quote and whoever can correctly guess the next line goes next. And if we're not doing that then we're trying to fumble one of Powersause's evil plans.


----------



## Saucy (Apr 8, 2004)

Sabeen said:


> It's kinda a teen room. Away from grownups, away from responsability, and as close to fun as possable!!  Sometimes we play a game that one person posts a quote and whoever can correctly guess the next line goes next. And if we're not doing that then we're trying to fumble one of Powersause's evil plans.



 what evil plans *angelic smile*


----------

